# sapphire hd 5670



## imrocking_since92 (Nov 25, 2010)

i have got ati radeon hd 5450 
which runs on 300 watt psu
i wanna upgrade it to hd 5670 
will it run on 300 watts psu?
or do i need to upgrade?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 25, 2010)

Probably not.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

well it actually depends on which brand is your current PSU from?
If its a local one I would suggest you to get FSP Saga II 400W.


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2010)

post your complete HW details and don't forget to mention the PSU brand.


----------



## ico (Nov 26, 2010)

Most likely a local PSU brand.

HD 5670 will not run on that. btw, HD 5670 is three times faster than 5450.

If you are planning to upgrade your graphics, you'll have to also upgrade your PSU.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 26, 2010)

Yep,better buy a good PSU at least like Corsair CX400.....


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Nov 26, 2010)

my pc is branded dell inspiron 580...
so obviously i dnt knw the brand of psu...


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 26, 2010)

Well too bad!!I don't know much about which brand PSUs come along with branded PCs..


----------



## abirthedevil (Nov 27, 2010)

u could remove your cabinet cover and check the psu manufacturer, doubt if the psu will have a dell sticker on its side or does it?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 27, 2010)

Even if there is one I doubt the PSU will be a good one!!


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Nov 27, 2010)

guys than plsz sugest a good psu for hd 5670.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 27, 2010)

Corsair CX400 or FSP Saga II 400W(even 500W as the difference is a couple of hundred bucks).Even Seasonic.


----------



## abirthedevil (Nov 27, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Even if there is one I doubt the PSU will be a good one!!



Some OEM manufacturers like hipro make pretty good psu's


----------



## lywyre (Nov 28, 2010)

Where can I get Sapphire 512MB/1GB 5670 in Chennai and how much would it cost? The ITDepot site mentions the price at INR5665 for 512B card and INR6235 for 1GB. DeltaPage has listed 1GB for INR5750. Can I get one else where for a better deal? I've planned to buy within this Friday.


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2010)

lywyre said:


> Where can I get Sapphire 512MB/1GB 5670 in Chennai and how much would it cost? The ITDepot site mentions the price at INR5665 for 512B card and INR6235 for 1GB. DeltaPage has listed 1GB for INR5750. Can I get one else where for a better deal? I've planned to buy within this Friday.


MSI 5670 1 GB and Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5670 -1GB @ Rs.5300. [inclusive of taxes and shipping]


----------



## lywyre (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks ico. Strangely, the Memory Amount it that page [Sapphire] is given as 512 MB in the description, while the title says it is 1GB.


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2010)

probably they have copied and pasted the specs from HD5670 512MB spec page of sapphire's website.

Currently 512MB HD5670 is around ~4.6 and 1GB HD5670 is ~5.3k - so the pricing is for 1GB model but if you have any doubt mail them and inquire about it before making any purchase.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 29, 2010)

guys is it safer to buy online because the dealers who are in front of us will cheat us while giving warranty and then what about online?how to claim warranty when we buy things online?


----------



## suchak (Nov 29, 2010)

topgear said:


> Currently 512MB HD5670 is around ~4.6 and 1GB HD5670 is ~5.3k



 Source?


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

suchak said:


> Source?


My post #15.



sukesh1090 said:


> guys is it safer to buy online because the dealers who are in front of us will cheat us while giving warranty and then what about online?how to claim warranty when we buy things online?


Only buy from trusted online dealers. They are good in everything - from dealing to support.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 29, 2010)

can you tell me any online dealer where can i buy 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM for cheap cost?


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2010)

suchak said:


> Source?



HD5670 1GB price was from ico's post and local dealers in Kolkata are also selling sapphire 1GB HD5670 at ~5.3k.

Sapphire HD5670 512MB was available at 4.6k on lynx-india 2 months back - don't know if it's available now.


----------

